# Ferrari Challenge Stradale CQuartz UK - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This was a detail id been looking forward to for a while, the customer likes to keep his car looking as nice as possible at all times so i suggested that we protect the car with the new Cquartz UK.

Here is the vehicle on arrival




























Wheels cleaned with smart wheels and G101 on tyres and arches, vehicle snow foamed with Magi Foam, rinsed then washed with Auto Finesse Lather









































































Car was dried then brought inside, I inspected the paint and here are some pics




























vehicle was machine polished using 3m rotary, megs 105 and 205, I then used a rupes big foot and rupes fine polish to finsh, Paint work was wiped down regular using Eraser and then checked in the sun



















quick reflection pic of me looking shattered very late one night




























After 36 hrs I was happy with the paintwork so time to apply Cquartz UK










Tyres treated with Zaino Tyre Gloss, exhausts cleaned with Britemax Metal Twins, glass with Crystal, Trim with DLUX



















Here are some finished pics.


























#





































Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## lotusilan (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks stunning Chris, plus I can spot something familiar lurking in some of the reflection shots!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job:thumb:
The Ferrari looks better then new:doublesho
What are your experiences with the Cquartz UK?
I´d like to have seen some pics of the interior.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful motor, lovely job well done


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

lotusilan said:


> Looks stunning Chris, plus I can spot something familiar lurking in some of the reflection shots!


That write up will be good!!! Haha epic car

The cquartz uk is great, very easy to use and gives great results.

I only vacuumed the interior so no shots sorry. It's back in next week tho for engine detail and maybe I'll do interior then!

Thanks


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

What a beautiful car with a beautiful finish


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

wow !




what mix of G101 are yiu using for wheels please ?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicely done Chris, now go get some sleep :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work chris!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice results !


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks a lot sharper now Chris:thumb: Nice comparison of finished shots with outside ones showing how the flake has been brought back to life & the inside ones showing the reflectivity & gloss of the CQuartz


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

One of best looking Ferrari for me :thumb:


----------



## Siberianfox (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow Chris, although I had sneaky updates the whole way through. It looks stunning. Im sure hes going to be thrilled when he gets it back. 
Cant wait for you to do my baby now! 

xx:detailer:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! 


Chris


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Nally said:


> wow !
> 
> what mix of G101 are yiu using for wheels please ?


Sorry only just seen this, I mixed this at 6-1 as the tyres were really grubby. I only use g101 on tyres and arches


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Sorry only just seen this, I mixed this at 6-1 as the tyres were really grubby. I only use g101 on tyres and arches


Thankyou

I may make a separate hybread mix of g101 and bilberry for my wheels.
But good to know I can go 6-1 safely on tyres and arches


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Stunning job there Chris :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks great, nice work :thumb:.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks again everyone, this car is now being regularly maintained by myself and will be in this weekend for its first wash since the cquartz application. 


Chris


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Stunning as always Chris, you should come out on one of the SCD runs one weekend and listen to it being driven on some awesome roads!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Jim_964 said:


> Stunning as always Chris, you should come out on one of the SCD runs one weekend and listen to it being driven on some awesome roads!


Yeah ive been promised ill be able to drive it and the rossa at the next meeting. Cant wait!

Chris


----------

